# Squishy leo eggs???



## Phil75

One of my leos laid two eggs last night but there very squishy. There longer and larger than normal but feel like a half filled water balloon.
Will this be a problem and what may of caused it?? Help appreciated. Thanks.

Phil


----------



## SteFANNY162

My girly had a squishy egg and I got told it was just infertile ! Good luck though....! Is it her first clutch? Does she have constant supply of calcium?


----------



## morelia spilota

They should be ok they are normally very soft shelled at first aniway, although they could be infertile, just try incubating, and if the colour starts to deteriate and they start to sink in ( or they are already very sunken in) then u will know their inretile, i take it u have a male and a female together?


----------



## Phil75

Its her first ever clutch, she gets plenty of calcium and vitamins, and she is kept with a proven male.
They havent sunk yet. I have put them into an incubator, hopefully they will plump back up.
Maybe she had just laid them, i guess they have to be squishy to come out, and she hadnt burried them yet.
I hope there not infertile. They just caught me by suprise as they were difficult to pick up as they seemed only half full.

Thanks for your replys

Phil


----------



## SleepyD

healthy eggs normally feel like stale marshmallows ~ if the eggs are more like saggy half-filled water ballons then there's a chance they're either infertile and/or the female hasn't got the 'mix' right... personally I'd incubate them but if they don't firm-up after a week or so then they're probably no good


----------



## morelia spilota

Phil75 said:


> Its her first ever clutch, she gets plenty of calcium and vitamins, and she is kept with a proven male.
> They havent sunk yet. I have put them into an incubator, hopefully they will plump back up.
> Maybe she had just laid them, i guess they have to be squishy to come out, and she hadnt burried them yet.
> I hope there not infertile. They just caught me by suprise as they were difficult to pick up as they seemed only half full.
> 
> Thanks for your replys
> 
> Phil


They sound like perfectly formed, just laid eggs to me, the fact that they had not been buried suggests they were only just laid, they are laid soft partly because it makes them easier for the female to lay and partly because of the water content that they have when they are first laid, and they firm up as tym goes by


----------



## Phil75

Thanx for your reply.
I think and hope you are right. Will keep a close eye on them.

Phil


----------



## nuttybabez

Echo SleepyD. If they feel half full and squishy like water balloons they are not right - probably infertile.


----------



## Phil75

I think you are right. Its very yellow with no pink hue or veins at all.

Never mind.

Thanks for replys

Phil


----------



## morelia spilota

Phil75 said:


> I think you are right. Its very yellow with no pink hue or veins at all.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Thanks for replys
> 
> Phil


Sorry mate, better look next time


----------



## Phil75

Its ok, all other gecko eggs look great and theres more to come.
Just a little disapointed as it was my first raptor project. Hopefully her next eggs will be ok!

Phil


----------



## morelia spilota

Probably was a bad mix by the female to be honest if she has had healthy eggs since, which you say she has, didnt you?


----------



## Phil75

No its my other geckos that have good eggs. Hopefuuly her next clutch will be fertile, i would really like some albinos het eclipse, we will see.
The eggs are going mouldy so i have removed them. I have some photos i will post shortly that show there infertile.

Phil


----------



## Phil75

Infertile Leopard gecko eggs

The one on the left has a yellow hue with no pink or red veins.
The one on the right is flat and squishy and started to mould after two days.


----------



## Tadashii

Phil75 said:


> I think you are right. Its very yellow with no pink hue or veins at all.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Thanks for replys
> 
> Phil


I wouldn't assume the worst just yet. My first two eggs were a bit like this, squishy, and they glowed yellow when I candled them, with no pink hue at first, but I incubated anyway and after two weeks they had firmed back up and having candled them again, there are veins and shadows now, and they are very pink.

I think it's just difficult to know the first couple of weeks whether they're fertile or not. 
Lots of people say yellow=infertile, pink=fertile, but most leo eggs just look yellow if you candle them straight away. 

Just incubate and keep your fingers crossed : victory:

ETA: Just read the last couple of posts, Better luck next time. But I do think it's worth noting that a lot of fertile eggs look like the yellow one in the picture above at first, and don't show pink hues or veins for a couple of weeks. I'd hate to think people were throwing away perfectly good eggs just because they can't see pink straight away.


----------



## Phil75

Appreciate your reply. I have had yellow eggs that turned out ok before, but these two are now flat and if you pick them up they colapse completely. Theres no furmness to them at all and there growng a lot of mould.

Phil


----------



## Phil75

The eggs are flat and soggy with no firmness at all.


----------



## Tadashii

yeah, sorry, I realised after I posted that they'd gone bad. 

Just wanted to make the point (for other new breeders) that yellow doesn't *always* = bad. It's always worth waiting a few days.


----------



## Phil75

Your right it takes a few days. I would never give up unless all else failed.
I had an egg once that grew very little then completlety collapsed, i thought i had lost it then a week later a leo popped out.

Phil


----------



## Fai0607

I'd candle first before I declare that they're infertile.

Good luck on the breeding!


----------

